# E24 Warm Idle Problem



## George633 (Mar 21, 2006)

I checked a thread in this forum for an E24 idle issue related to cold start and warmup. I have the opposite problem - starting and warmup are normal, but once warm the idle is too high (around 1200 rpm). 

I replaced all of the coolant and temp sensors. I'll try cleaning the ICV but I thought that's only for warmup(?). I unplugged the idle control module in the glovebox and it ran like total crap so I ruled that out as the cause. I'll also check for intake leaks and I'll clean the AFM and throttle body. I'll unplug the cold start injector also.

Any other ideas?

Oh, the car is a 1982 633 w/Motronic (I even swapped in another ECU).


----------

